# Estrogen's role in the bowels



## 14040

I was wondering if anyone knew if estrogen played in a role in our GI tract? I just found out my estrogen levels are 12 times higher than a normal womens and was curious if this played a role in my bloating/constipation. If anyone knows of any articles/internet sites with any information, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie

Hi ~Here's what i just found --Functions of estrogen:* gastrointestinal tract ---- reduce bowel motility ---- increase cholesterol in bile # Estradiol levels vary through the menstrual cycle, with levels highest just before ovulation.There's an interesting description on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EstrogenCherrie


----------



## 14040

Cherrie said:


> Hi ~Here's what i just found --Functions of estrogen:* gastrointestinal tract ---- reduce bowel motility ---- increase cholesterol in bile # Estradiol levels vary through the menstrual cycle, with levels highest just before ovulation.There's an interesting description on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EstrogenCherrie


Thanks! I was pretty sure this had something to do with my constipation...


----------



## kazzy3

This may explain why more women then men have ibs. There might be something to the whole hormone thing. Something to think about


----------



## Cherrie

I don't know that much about IBS-C'ers, cos I tend to get D. The estrogen thingy actually explains my pattern pretty well -- Getting worse before and during period. Then getting a little better as period ends. Feeling the best in the middle (cos estrogen level's highest during ovulation), and then go downhill until reaching the lowest point in next period. I mean, there's fluctuations, but the general pattern's like this...


----------



## GNW12

I've been taking DHEA hormone replacement for a few months & it has helped my constipation. DHEA increases progesterone & estrogen levels.


----------



## tova194

HI gnw12,I have sufferd from constipation all my life. I managed to control my symptoms well with a vegeterian diet and fibers for a very long time. I sterted my menopose 5 years ago and for the last few years my digestive system got worse and my constipation is not responding to fiber.I have never taken HRT but i am considering it since i am thinking that my constipation got worse due to the lack of hormons. has this been your experince as well? Tova


----------



## postmortem

my testosterone levels are close to higher than it should be. i have ibs c. near my period i have slightly better bms.


----------



## Jkristina

kazzy3 said:


> This may explain why more women then men have ibs. There might be something to the whole hormone thing. Something to think about


Yup. That is exactly why. You are soo smart







There is a reason why we get constipated prior to our periods. The body naturally slows down to "concentrate" on menstration. This can also effect you in the opposite way. You might get D instead. If i dont get C i get bad bad gas. You can treat this the same as you treat the D. Take a levsin when you feel it coming on. This will slow down the intestinal transit and reduce the bloating. For C people the best thing you can do is treat the constipation. Please dont take fiber pills or fiber drinks...fiber cereal. These just increase bloating without training your GI tract to work. What really helps me is taking Miralax in the morning (needs to be on empty stomach or you will have severe bloating) then eating something warm. Make a pancake. If you are on a diet dont worry about it. I model and this is something i have to do. Remember that once you go..so will the bloat! This is good. Bodies are strange. You have to think the opposite for them to work properly. I.e., if you are not going poop you dont want to eat. Eating makes it worse. Right?! Wrong?! Without the food your body will not push the food out. The miralax will allow the stools to loosen and the thickness of the carbs will push the food through. You are taking all the gas and bloat out with the poop. The reason i suggest eating warm foods is also for this. Warmth helps to relax the muscles. Once they are relaxed they will contract. Use a heating pad too. I live with mine. Another trick is to drink coffee. Not just any coffee ladies....Starbucks coffee!!! If you have severe C you can drink this after you have your miralax but i would not recommend this at first....since you dont know how your body will react. If you are willing to go through hell there is a way to train your GI tract to comply. You will need to take miralax daily for about a month...you can do it for up too 3 months. By taking this in the morning, on an empty tummy, you will train your intestines to go on a regular basis. Your stools will be long and soft too....this is how you know you are really cleaning out your body. I did this over a year ago and just take miralax before my period. My stools are the same because i trained my intestines to do this. If i want to poop all i have to do is go to starbucks. yes, i still have the bloating but at least i know there is an alternative that does not come with a co-pay.I really hope this helps you guys


----------



## BuffAlum93

I have been wondering about an IBS-hormone connection for awhile now. I have always had problems with mild IBS, but after the birth of my second child, I have had D every day and things have gotten much worse than they were previous to her birth. My hormones have been pretty screwed up. I was pregnant, nursing for 14 months and then pregnant again. Now I am really curious about my hormone levels. My youngest is 2 1/2 and I still don't think my body is recovered!


----------



## Jkristina

Have you been to an endocrinologist to have your levels checked?


----------



## BuffAlum93

No, but I am thinking that I will go to one. My sex drive has also been pretty low, so the two things might indicate my levels are off. Since I have found no other good explanation, it certainly can't hurt to get my levels checked.


----------



## Jkristina

maybe you should get a boy toy for that! Just kidden of course







I recomment getting your levels checked. perhaps your sex drive was always low? Mine is just gone right now. I live in LA so that explains a lot. They are either complete jerks or their gay. Damn it Hollywood!


----------



## 21198

Hmmm so how does a complete lack of any estrogen in us males affect our bowel movement function ??Ive never heard this theory before today ,has any studies been done on testosterone in bowel function.Ive been battling IBS C for over 22 years now. I also live in LA (well the OC actually) but am not gay,and never have been gay ,I treat the women i date like queens, for me its just finding a woman that understands IBS C might make me cancel eating out,or going to the movies together,etc. When I broke dates due to IBS C fits ,most women laughed or didnt believe me at all.Its not very macho to admit as a male to a woman I cant go potty today . If you ever want a kind,considerate,non macho ,man to date send me a PM


----------



## BuffAlum93

Jkristina - I used to date someone from LA and he fell into the former category, although I don't think guys from LA have the monopoly on being jerks!







My sex drive started to take a nose dive in my late 20's - early 30's, but I would be interested to see what my hormone levels actually are. I think I will call my doctor tomorrow and get a referral to an endocrinologist. I have several "oddball" health issues that on the surface don't seem to be related, but I have often wondered if they are all tied to hormones in one way or another. It would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Jkristina

U guys are funny!I think that would be a great idea to call your doc. I am sure you are ok but i agree it would be intersting to find out what your levels are. U might feel better too....i usually do when i know. Hopefully you have good insurance and can get in ASAP. I too have strange health issues. bloating is the worst and again, like you, I have no idea if they are hormonal or not. poundinpat, I have way too much going on to date. Just like you, i want to get this taken care of first. regarding eating on dates, I am female so the whole, "not eating" is accepted with us. I guess that is the perk for living in la, right?!!!


----------



## 21198

Well Jk if you ever change your mind let me know ,I want to show that not all men in Hollyweird are gay !! About dinner I meant that when I get backed up and want to stay home its tough for a guy to admit to a girl hes constipated .But its not as taboo for a woman to tell a man that. Please post any more articles or studies regarding estrogen and bowel function


----------



## Jkristina

I will def let you know!! About dinner with a girl, why do you have to tell her. Just say your not feeling well. True no one wants a complainer but you have a reason. And yes, being a girl can have it's perks I will look at other med info and let you know!


----------



## BuffAlum93

I just found this on the web. Pretty interesting.http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormones_and_ibs.pdf


----------



## Jkristina

OMG Bluff...I love u! This is great information. Thank you soo much. My issues are bloating and sure enough, this mentions it! Even after my period it gets bad...like ummm...now.Are you going to call your endo doc today? Good luck and let know how it turns out!


----------



## BuffAlum93

I have a call into my primary care doc to get a referral. I will keep you posted!


----------



## SickinFla

Ok this makes total sense to me because everytime my IBS reared its ugly head it was when I became pregnant. This last time I have not been able to get rid of it. I have been suffering for 11 straight years D type. I will admit I have NO sex drive what so ever. I could live without it forever and it would not phase me. My husband is a very attactive man but it does nothing for me. I am missing something for sure.


----------



## Jkristina

The only real issue that i have is severe bloating before period. It seems to occur once every other month but when it's bad it's BAD. This past month was sooo bad. My period was 2 weeks late and I am still bloated. Thanks to BuffAlum93 this article explains so much! I will do more research on the hormones and the brain to see why this occurs. SickinFla,I am not a mother but often wondered if the sex drive decreases because we have body issues once the baby is born. Or perhaps child birth can effect certain hormones or the way the brain perceives things. I dont know you so when i say "we" i mean women in general. This of course might not apply to you.


----------



## pstoned486

excellent insight! like many of you, i've experienced such phenomena and then read about the science _after_ the fact...


Jkristina said:


> Another trick is to drink coffee. Not just any coffee ladies....Starbucks coffee!!! If you have severe C you can drink this after you have your miralax but i would not recommend this at first....since you dont know how your body will react. If you are willing to go through hell there is a way to train your GI tract to comply. You will need to take miralax daily for about a month...you can do it for up too 3 months. By taking this in the morning, on an empty tummy, you will train your intestines to go on a regular basis. Your stools will be long and soft too....this is how you know you are really cleaning out your body. I did this over a year ago and just take miralax before my period. My stools are the same because i trained my intestines to do this. If i want to poop all i have to do is go to starbucks. yes, i still have the bloating but at least i know there is an alternative that does not come with a co-pay.I really hope this helps you guys


haha! caffeine (and/or ephedra, yohimbie, synephrine, etc.) do offer some relief. i usually opt for caffeine pills since I'm in a rush in the morning.


----------

